# Furry things you do when bored



## Lowblock (Dec 4, 2008)

I dunno, go on FA, draw, scratch yourself.  Anything.


Mostly because I'm bored and you all can make a change.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 4, 2008)

Draw and browse Furry porn.  >.-.>  Also, browse this Forum and FA.


----------



## Lowblock (Dec 4, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Draw and browse Furry porn.  >.-.>  Also, browse this Forum and FA.



Obvious post is obvious 


Same here


----------



## Dark Crusader Fox (Dec 4, 2008)

Airsoft. Hang with hackfox. Chill with other friends. Yiff (RP) or browse furry porn.


----------



## kitsubaka (Dec 4, 2008)

Furry things...........furry things what counts as a furry thing


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 4, 2008)

If I get bored I will sometimes work on my story that I am writing for furs. Other than that I browse the internet and engage in discussions with people here on FA.


----------



## Jack (Dec 4, 2008)

I draw furry art, I self RP (really REALLY! good imagination.) talk on FA, browse furry art, and read furry web comics.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 4, 2008)

Either draw, browse anthro/furry art, chat in here and in DeviantArt. I also browse some furry comics every once in a while.


----------



## BaletheRed (Dec 4, 2008)

Draw, browse furry sites, furry porn, paw off, howl. RP both non sexual and sexual.


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 4, 2008)

Piss in the corner.


----------



## Jax (Dec 4, 2008)

I picture unsuspecting humans as furries...


----------



## Kilre (Dec 4, 2008)

Browse FAF, work on my comic.

Walk in circles.


----------



## ProgramFiles (Dec 4, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Draw and browse Furry porn.  >.-.>  Also, browse this Forum and FA.



Sane, but i can't draw a circle, so.... yeah, i have nothing better to do.


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 4, 2008)

Browse FA and this forum.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Dec 4, 2008)

I dance and sing.
Furry ish songs.


----------



## Irreverent (Dec 4, 2008)

Jax said:


> I picture unsuspecting humans as furries...



Hehe.....I do this too.  Makes board meetings more fun. :twisted:


----------



## SerFox (Dec 4, 2008)

Browse forums and chat to furs, cuddle up with a plushie and think about thinks or compose, sometimes compose using furry art as the inspiration, convey the emotion the fur in the picture is feeling, happy, sad etc. Also do the bedroom thing, and the rest of the things i do arent that furry..


----------



## electmeking (Dec 4, 2008)

Napping is always good.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Dec 4, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Draw and browse Furry porn. >.-.> Also, browse this Forum and FA.


 
^  this


----------



## Elite723 (Dec 4, 2008)

Dark Crusader Fox said:


> Airsoft. Hang with hackfox. Chill with other friends. Yiff (RP) or browse furry porn.



Yup i bet we can all agree on that =3


----------



## Elite723 (Dec 4, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> Hehe.....I do this too.  Makes board meetings more fun. :twisted:



I do too >=3


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 4, 2008)

Um....Does playing Okami count?

Other than that, I write my stories, RP, read M/M yiff stories, look at M/M yiff pics....porn...

I think that's it....


----------



## electmeking (Dec 4, 2008)

Kyuubi said:


> Um....Does playing Okami count?



Only after youve beaten it 5 times.


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 4, 2008)

Phew, good....Cuz I'm on my 7th playthrough atm...


----------



## MayDay (Dec 4, 2008)

Jax said:


> I picture unsuspecting humans as furries...



heheh...i go one step further by drawing them out. 
Of course, I never show it to them ^^


----------



## mmmke (Dec 5, 2008)

skate, draw, canvas keeps me entertained =B


----------



## Dark Crusader Fox (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh, And I sometimes charge my lazah so I can "Shoop da' Whoop". lol


----------



## ProgramFiles (Dec 5, 2008)

Dark Crusader Fox said:


> Oh, And I sometimes charge my lazah so I can "Shoop da' Whoop". lol



Thats supose to be furry?


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 5, 2008)

I draw, write, play games, imagine Utah is full of furries, browse furry porn, draw furry porn, lay down, stand up, talk to myself, talk to others, troll the internet, troll FA, make stupid pictures using LOLmaker, tease my brother, own n00bs, troll 4chan, buy random and useless shit...


----------



## KiloCharlie (Dec 5, 2008)

write... but only if the inspiration is there... otherwise i make lame attempts at drawing or browse FA... if i don't have those options then... then i'm fucked...


----------



## X (Dec 5, 2008)

draw.
video games.
browse forums.
shoot things.
masturbate.
watch tv.
read manga.
watch anime.
build things.
destroy things.
fish.


----------



## WarTheifX (Dec 6, 2008)

Play Halo 3, browse FA for the porn, this forum, 4chan, or write.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 6, 2008)

browse for art mostly. I am going to learn to draw so if i succeed i will be drawing to.


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 6, 2008)

kitsubaka said:


> Furry things...........furry things what counts as a furry thing



Same here


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 6, 2008)

i eats mice >3


----------



## Laze (Dec 6, 2008)

Suppose role playing via the Internet counts...

Sleep on hot rocks to aid the transferal of heat into the body?


----------



## Thedirtydesertfox (Dec 6, 2008)

my favorite past time is rape


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 6, 2008)

Chase my tail....


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 6, 2008)

Thedirtydesertfox said:


> my favorite past time is rape



Then you've chosen the right forum to join. Welcome


----------



## Wyrdfayth (Dec 6, 2008)

I claw at random things, paw at the ground with a 'hoof', meow, bark, "roar" (like, say the word "roar" x3), murr.... '^^; The sad thing is I never notice until I'm doing/have already done it.


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh yes and I play chicken with my Pygmy goats, for I am the GOD OF PYGMYS! lol They look at me like I am crazy and ignore me shaking my head and making spitting sounds at them.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 6, 2008)

Dark Crusader Fox said:


> Hang with Hackfox.



...




Dark Crusader Fox said:


> Hang with myself.



Fix'd.


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 6, 2008)

walk around in circles, take a nap, go on FAF, howl if the neighbors are asleep, pounce my friends, stuff like that. and say random non-words. like ill say "har" for yes on occasion.


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 6, 2008)

sometimes i poke my cats x3


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 6, 2008)

Draw furries and the porn.
Visit FA/dA
Sometimes rp or just talk to my fur friends.


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 6, 2008)

I am surprised that no one said they listen to music 0_o 
I also browse youtube, myspace, AIM with friends, stupid homework, FurAffinity, Browse artwork, and also sitting in the snow. =)


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

Go in my room and attempt to draw while listening to music. After realizing how sad the image I drew is, I throw it into the scrap pile and browse art on FA for examples, wash and repeat :/


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 6, 2008)

awww, you should post your arts 3:


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

I would but I'm too ashamed =_= They are too boxy/crappy. Honestly i just love browsing artists on FA and DA. Would like to draw my own stuff tho ._.


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 6, 2008)

doo eet x3

art is the expression of teh soul @_@


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

If that true then my soul is poorly drawn @_@ I just need some help i guess.


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 7, 2008)

aww 3:
you can doo eet :3
takes practice is all ^ ^


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah i know. But all i has is a pencil. I've noticed that I have been getting better and better, but I want to hit a certain point before i post. If ya know what i mean


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 7, 2008)

i know what ya mean x3


----------



## sashadistan (Dec 7, 2008)

Ring Albrect and go drinking with a tail on.


----------



## khurynn (Dec 7, 2008)

throw a furry blanket on the bed and roll around on it.  or go to the zoo.  or shop for plushies.  can't go wrong with those

khurynn


----------



## Cygnus421 (Dec 8, 2008)

I usually go on secondlife and see how much free shit i can get because im cheap like that.

I also play my super nintendo because I'm an old school game addict.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 8, 2008)

Dance to music.

Sing.

Work on my novel.

Bark at the moon.


----------



## JoshiYoshi (Dec 8, 2008)

I usually either play games, listen to music, watch TV, or think of something to draw. Or if I like doing neither I just go to sleep. Yay for laziness!


----------



## nek0chan (Dec 8, 2008)

umm. sleep, play videogames, sleep, eat, sleep, and go snowboarding 
i have my nekoears ^^ to stick on my beany

oh and draw ^^


----------



## lilmissnobody (Dec 8, 2008)

Draw and browse through galleries mostly, and the odd RP.


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 9, 2008)

sometimes drowning in my own furry fantasies...

sometimes browsing furry art...

sometimes visiting these forums...

sometimes thinking it's never too late to start drawing 

all the rest is either sleeping or other random stuff.


----------



## ElectricJackal (Dec 9, 2008)

i practice my drawing, its very cartoony =D


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

*fap*


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 9, 2008)

^this, also if someone hasnt said it already; yiff.


----------



## mattprower08 (Dec 9, 2008)

Jax said:


> I picture unsuspecting humans as furries...


i do this too, i did it unwittingly the other day, and afterwards i was thinking 'weird' but it stopped my boredom XD

i also listen to music(am doing so now) whilst browsing forums(including this one of course), play games on consoles or make animations/signatures ^^


----------



## KaiserVadin (Dec 9, 2008)

Put on my fox tail and hug it =P


----------



## Lowblock (Dec 10, 2008)

kitsubaka said:


> Furry things...........furry things what counts as a furry thing



Yiff, forums, /b/, etc...


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 10, 2008)

Scratch behind my ears with the whole hand pretending it to be the paw of my cattish rear right leg.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 10, 2008)

Make sounds like a fox.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

Go on FA, FAF, yiff, look at furry pics, and some other stuff I probably do without realizing them.


----------



## Flicker (Dec 10, 2008)

Draw, write, read TF stories, ^_^ procrastinate on studying for finals.  Good times, good times.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 10, 2008)

Put on my collar, paw off to furpron, and read some TF stories. :3


----------



## whitefox123 (Dec 11, 2008)

chat on msn, RP, txt, go searching through furaffinity deviantart and youtube, video games, going around and poking random people to see their reaction, pawing off, kicking a ball. THE ULTIMATE THING TO KEEP FROM BOREDOM IS... solitare, u know its true


----------



## Magica (Dec 11, 2008)

Yawn while sticking my tongue out like a dog does. It's a habit I've had since I was a kid.


----------



## feka (Dec 11, 2008)

yiff, write stories, write music, listen to music, so on so forth


----------



## X (Dec 11, 2008)

um, browse furry art, visit the forums, dream of living with actual anthropomorphic animals.


----------



## Jakkob (Dec 11, 2008)

I am shocked.
No one here plays the "Guess Their Furry Species" game with a fur-friend while in public.
It really is a lot of fun.

Try it!


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 11, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> um, browse furry art, visit the forums, dream of living with actual anthropomorphic animals.



Same things as I do!


----------



## fawxeo (Dec 11, 2008)

i watch dvd or play psp


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 11, 2008)

DragonMagica said:


> Yawn while sticking my tongue out like a dog does. It's a habit I've had since I was a kid.


Yay! Good idea!


----------



## Time Bandit (Dec 11, 2008)

Start a riot on Grand Theft Auto Liberty City Stories, Listen to 2, brows through furry porn, and edit my registry just for the hell of it.


----------



## bearetic (Dec 12, 2008)

Surf FA forums, even though I spend most of the time in Rants and Raves and don't talk about anything furry. It's just enough to be on a furry forum with other furries and furry avatars that I can save to my furry pictures folder. furry furry furry furry furry furry furry furry furry furry furry furry furry furry furry furry furry furry furry.


----------



## Alex the Typhlosion (Dec 14, 2008)

I write, or just browse porn.


----------



## Cosmo (Dec 14, 2008)

Furry things... _Uh_...

Post on the FurAffinity forums for one.
Once in a blue moon I'll pick up a pencil and attempt to draw (and immediately fail). 
Check on an artists or my friends Livejournals and twitters for updates.
Watch miscellaneous convention antics on YouTube.

That's about all that comes to mind.


----------



## ~Andromeda~ (Dec 18, 2008)

Lie on my bed naked and sing loudly to music on my iPod. Or go for a walk (with clothes on! >.< ) Or post in my blog. Or chat with random people/my boyfriend.


----------



## Azure (Dec 18, 2008)

Furries could always set themselves on fire. Fun for the whole family!


----------



## Dahguns (Dec 18, 2008)

I work out almost constantly
does it make it furry because *I *do it?


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't know, pawing off at furry porn? =P

Or playing guitar, but that's not furry related...


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 18, 2008)

Sleeping, eating, and laying about.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 22, 2008)

Try to find *ACTUALLY FURRY PEOPLE *in this dreaded city. They are scase, so I go to some anime cons...


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Dec 29, 2008)

Masturbate!


----------



## virus (Dec 29, 2008)

ponder and wonder why some artists get it and some don't.


----------



## DagoWolf (Dec 29, 2008)

When I'm really bored I browse furry pr0n and paw off. And wish I had someone to yiff .


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 29, 2008)

Feel for an actual tail,


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 29, 2008)

DagoWolf said:


> When I'm really bored I browse furry pr0n and paw off. And wish I had someone to yiff .



Me too, well, used to. and something to be yiffed by as well.


----------



## Phineas (Dec 29, 2008)

Go to the zoo to stare at the ocelots, bawwww, use :3 inappropriately, mope that the only dream on Furc that I frequented has been closed for well over a year, try (unsuccessfully) furry self-hypnosis


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2008)

Be a furry.


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 29, 2008)

feka said:


> yiff, write stories, write music, listen to music, so on so forth




I do all those things too, except writing music, writing stories, and listening to music.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 29, 2008)

sit on my own and feel sorry for myself.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 29, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> sit on my own and feel sorry for myself.



me too! or sleep


----------



## John Wolf (Dec 30, 2008)

I do Wolfing once or twice per day


----------



## Legion2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Poop in the yard like a good boy.

Piss on the fence, so my neighbors know who's boss. But i do that anyway, even when i'm not bored.


----------



## seth_foxen (Feb 27, 2009)

Meh, lots of stuff:
browse FA
myspace
facebook
music
tv
drawing
cuddling with my blanket ^^

oh, and I Macgyver stuff, like, I'm working right now on selecting a belt to make a collar. ^^ I want to make my own, kickass collar, cause I've always wanted one, but was always to stupid to buy one, or I was with my friends, and I'm a shy fur.


----------



## seth_foxen (Feb 27, 2009)

DragonMagica said:


> Yawn while sticking my tongue out like a dog does. It's a habit I've had since I was a kid.



Interesting enough, I have begun this habit too, don't know why, but I scared my mom with it, because when I do it, I clack my teeth together when I close my mouth, cause thats how my dog always did it. :-D


----------



## sobe (Feb 27, 2009)

if no ones on to talk to, ill look for some good yiffy and paw off, maby find some one to rp with.


----------



## Kanin (Feb 27, 2009)

Be pissed off at myself, because I'm a writer that hates writing, and because I can't seem to get into a mindset to draw.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 27, 2009)

Paw off?  

I dunno, the "furry" things I do when I'm bored are about the same as the non-furry things I do: surf the Web, watch TV, play with my cats, dream about going back in time with advanced technology and using it to conquer the world & rule it with an iron fist.

With the exception of playing with my cats (which is furry by definition), every one of those activities can be done within the context of the furry fandom & outside of said context.


----------



## Arakou (May 18, 2013)

Make a furry room on Iscribble and then draw furries and crap all over the screen with other people. I do that when i'm bored anyway.


----------



## AkaPANDA (May 18, 2013)

Fap.


----------



## Harbinger (May 18, 2013)

Lowblock said:


> I dunno, go on FA, draw, _*lick*_ yourself.  Anything.



Fix'd.


----------



## Distorted (May 18, 2013)

I attempt to make sense of my life and the many changes that are happening......while drawing furry things.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (May 18, 2013)

Hmm... Lets see... Be on the computer, play PS3, play guitar, write, or draw.


----------



## SiLJinned (May 18, 2013)

Arakou said:


> Necroposting and reading through age old threads.



^FTFY^


----------



## Jaseface (May 19, 2013)

Play around in my fursuit and randomly dance.  Practice spinning on my turntables in and out of suit (its always a fun to see what new transitions i can come up with.  Talk with some other FAF members on the phone for 3+ hours and play with my dog.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 19, 2013)

Squirt bad dragon cum lube on my neighbors dog


----------



## Shaade (May 19, 2013)

Well, the only things I can think of that I would call 'furry' things would be drawing furries, RPing with furries and fapping to furries.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 19, 2013)

Surf FA aimlessly. Read any of my anthro-centric comic books. Watch Shirokuma Cafe.


----------



## elegastaanval (May 19, 2013)

i got bored the other day, so i drew tails (from sonic) with tattoos, a mohawk, chain, and pretty much everything to make him seem opposite of his usual whiny self.


----------



## TheGr8MC (May 20, 2013)

As a writer/artist in the middle of writing & illustrating a massive novel, I do what every writer does when bored and with free time:  I stare at the computer screen and graphics tablet playing solitaire instead of getting anything done.


----------



## CatterHatter (May 20, 2013)

Other than the typical: browsing FA, wasting time here, and drawing some furry art or looking at it; not much really. I think about when I can go to another furcon at some point. My Halloween costumes that I make myself tend to be furry in nature, but that was even before knowing what a furry was.


----------



## Zabrina (May 20, 2013)

Sit there and do nothing.


----------



## DrDingo (May 20, 2013)

Well, I browse FAF on my phone quite often when I am out somewhere with nothing better to do.


----------



## --Kyba-- (May 20, 2013)

Read furry web comics, look at furry porn (Wow I'm so unique!), bother my friends on skype with useless arguments sometimes and sometimes not related to furries.


----------



## Ji-Ji (May 20, 2013)

I start fights on local badgers, and wait for people to fall asleep and scream outside their bedroom windows..

or I sit here recording lil demos, watching sitcom re-runs and drinking so much tea it could be a health concern.

Whatever makes me sound more interesting!


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (May 20, 2013)

I play the piano, go running, go shopping, draw, hang out with friends, go to the bar, dance in the rain, sing to songs with the music blaring, cruising through the city with my friends, chasing ducks and geese, decorating cakes, planning weddings for family/friends, being a cuddle monster, skipping rocks at the lake, writing various novels as well as kid movies, watching all kinds of movies, having a good time, getting drunk, recovering from hangovers...you know the usual stuff


----------



## Judge Spear (May 20, 2013)

Draw furry tits...
I'm not trying to be funny. I SERIOUSLY do that a lot.


----------



## -Kasz (May 20, 2013)

Reddit has some good furry communities.  Those are always worth browsing.


----------



## novawolf0130 (May 21, 2013)

when im bored, i just put on my tail and walk around the house but thats only when my parents are gone because they dont know im a furry shhhhh. I usually just look at art and stuff on FA and deviantart and just be jealous of people with talent


----------



## Duality Jack (May 21, 2013)

Hairy Vagina.
Unless it is shaved.
Then it is not hairy at all.


----------



## Percy (May 21, 2013)

Skype with furries.

And geez this is an old thread.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 21, 2013)

I don't really do anything but browse FA/F


----------



## Aetius (May 21, 2013)

Act like a manchild.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 21, 2013)

Play with my dog! She's furry.


----------



## Kahoku (May 21, 2013)

I work out or play games. 

Haven't done either in a a little bit. Going back to working out tonight after work.


----------



## Parker (May 22, 2013)

I watch TV with my fursuit head on


----------



## Mullerornis (May 22, 2013)

I wallow in my own self pity and bitterness. Otherwise, I write stories that so far have been met with positive criticism.


----------



## Aggybyte (May 25, 2013)

I paw off or rp. Sometimes I just sit in one position for hours thinking about leopards until I completely zone out.


----------



## Saga (May 25, 2013)

Bare-knuckle fight wolves and other manly endeavors


----------



## Jaseface (May 25, 2013)

Does working on building my fursuit count cause when i get board i start working with some sort of touch up on my suit and how much furrier can you get than fursuit building


----------



## Mentova (May 25, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> *I paw off *or rp. Sometimes I just sit in one position for hours thinking about leopards until I completely zone out.



TMI dude. Gross...


Anyways, I creep on people's FA pages and see what weird shit they fav. :V

I also daydream a lot.


----------



## xAngelStormx (May 25, 2013)

I create utterly creative and original fursonas. Just yesterday, I came up with this unique idea to put glowing neon green markings on a black wolf and I named it Pansexula! Am I brilliant or what? :3


----------



## Zabrina (May 25, 2013)

I groom myself.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 25, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> I paw off









It's funny because we're furries.


----------



## Marier Villarreal (May 25, 2013)

i paw myself (If you know what I mean), watching furry convenctions videos, furry fun videos, and reading and practicing in these books: 

How to draw Furries book
Draw more Furries 

I bought them by eBay, Amazon, I don't remember, but I'm happy I'll be able to draw furries!!


----------



## Mentova (May 25, 2013)

Marier Villarreal;3225622[B said:
			
		

> ]i paw myself[/B] (If you know what I mean), watching furry convenctions videos, furry fun videos, and reading and practicing in these books:
> 
> How to draw Furries book
> Draw more Furries
> ...



_Why do people keep saying this!? _D:


----------



## Fallowfox (May 25, 2013)

Mentova said:


> _Why do people keep saying this!? _D:



Because they're too honest.

anyway, when I'm bored the furriest thing I do is procrastinate on the forums. I'm not sure whether I should describe foruming as an addiction yet or not.


----------



## Percy (May 25, 2013)

Mentova said:


> _Why do people keep saying this!? _D:


Because furries don't know when it's appropriate to talk about masturbation and when it isn't.


----------



## hidesindark (Jul 8, 2013)

i draw, watch tv, listen to music, skateboard, or just day dream


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 8, 2013)

Well I missed this little thread.. But thanks to the slight necro above me there... hey presto!

Might as well continue on Cuz I'm EXTREMELY bored

The furfag thing I do when bored?
Write descriptions of characters.
Usually I take some random picture and write an in-depth description for practice
... I dunno what I'm practicing for. Judging people on facial structure I guess?
But I do that.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 8, 2013)

I do nothing when I'm bored.

That's technically furry.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 8, 2013)

I touch myself to furry porn. Other than that you'd think I was normal.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 8, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I touch myself to furry porn. Other than that you'd think I was normal.




No, I wouldn't.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 8, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> No, I wouldn't.



Got something to say, floofy burdwoof person?


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 8, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Got something to say, floofy burdwoof person?




SCREEE.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 8, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> SCREEE.



floofy burdwoof pls, dont make me yiff you


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 8, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> floofy burdwoof pls, dont make me yiff you




You'd be receiving a special treat. ;3


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 8, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> You'd be receiving a special treat. ;3



ohmai

Furry things you do when bored: Zabrina


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 8, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Furry things you do when bored: Zabrina





Blush.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 8, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> ohmai
> 
> Furry things you do when bored: Zabrina



Oh my god there was such a perfect opportunity for me to say something like this the entire time I've been looking uninterestedly at the thread's title for the duration its been here and I realise it now. GJ sir.

I hate when that happens though.

Yesterday I had the idea of going back to when I was like 8 years old and putting in my school letter to santa that all I want for christmas is a copy of the names and addresses of all the naughty girls and boys and giving it to the teacher.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 8, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> ohmai
> 
> Furry things you do when bored: Zabrina





Zabrina said:


> Blush.



Oh so you two can yiff each other but I can't snuggle Gibbs? 
... Deep breaths. 
I forgive you Zabrina. 
But Seeker.... Never speak to me again. >:[


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 8, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Oh so you two can yiff each other but I can't snuggle Gibbs?
> ... Deep breaths.
> I forgive you Zabrina.
> But Seeker.... Never speak to me again. >:[





No, boys. Do not let me spoil your friendship. It is my fault. I will fly away, you two kiss and make up.


_â€‹Flap, flap, flap._


----------



## Machine (Jul 8, 2013)

I put on a hat made out of raccoon's skin and hunt furfags in the night.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 8, 2013)

Browse FAF, have long phone calls or skype chats with my sister or my best friend (both furries), put on my tail and do regular daily things, or maybe have an outing while wearing it, come back for forums and argue with haters, browse TheFurryForum, Furtopia, and SoFurry, browse my FA inbox, watch con/suiting videos on YouTube, educate the ignorant, or sleep in my furry den with furry blankets that match my fursona's fur color, with matching furry pillows. 

Or sometimes go driving in my furmobile with the fox tail glued to the back that flaps in the breeze.


:V?


----------



## ArawnBheur (Jul 8, 2013)

I draw various anthro. characters and/or write in stories and roleplays that I have that involve various anthro. characters.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 8, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> :V?


I wish to see pics of furmobile.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 8, 2013)

I make Rena smut. :I


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I make Rena smut. :I


Pics of this also :V


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 8, 2013)

I write books, troll on the forums, check my faf and DA accounts. Ask rpatros dumb things about Dragons, see what image Flaffel is using today! 
I is too old for porn! I am watching my son play MY XBOX which I have never been allowed to use since i bought it years ago!


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 8, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> see what image Flaffel is using today! !


What image Flaffel is using today
Image Flaffel is using
Flaffel is
Flaffel
>:[


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 8, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> What image Flaffel is using today
> Image Flaffel is using
> Flaffel is
> Flaffel
> >:[


Can I call you flaffy for short?


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 8, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Can I call you flaffy for short?


Since you asked...
sure.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 8, 2013)

I love nicknames.


So far I'm Zee and Zabirna.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 8, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> I love nicknames.
> 
> 
> So far I'm Zee and Zabirna.


Zabirna sounds like a European barbecue.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 8, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Zabirna sounds like a European barbecue.




I guess that's my true species.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 8, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> I guess that's my true species.


This only makes you even more delicious.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 8, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> This only makes you even more delicious.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 9, 2013)

When I'm bored I usually just rub Gibby's belly :V


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 9, 2013)

Daydream as my fursona.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 9, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Daydream as my fursona.


So you daydream about daydreaming as your sona?


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 9, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> So you daydream about daydreaming as your sona?


Daydream that I'm my fursona, doing stuff in a fictional world in my head. Not in an otherkin/therian way, but in a "I think that would be awesome" way.

My post was poorly worded.


----------



## zakova (Jul 9, 2013)

Go to work liek a normal person, get half way there then realise I can just take the day off and do so in turn bringing me here... to the edge of boredom and insanity. Or just draw while watching hulu/netflix and forgetting to leave room for my drawings "piece" that brings the drawing together :3


----------



## Car Fox (Jul 9, 2013)

Top-5

1. Post on FAF
2. Daydream and imagine (Also adding to my list of creatures)
3. Watch T.V.
4. Play Video Games
5. Yiff :V


----------



## Toshabi (Jul 9, 2013)

I lick my balls and pee on fire hydrants.


----------



## Faolan (Jul 9, 2013)

Bark at random people, eat really smelly food, and pee where the hell I want to. Or just browse some art on FA.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 9, 2013)

I eat my neighbors garbage and shit in a box in order to become more "in tune" with my fursona.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 9, 2013)

Trendiest furry thing to do when bored: chasing waffles.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 9, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> chasing waffles.



This should be the new term for trying to get laid. XD


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 10, 2013)

Everybody, quick! Let us all hum in unison: "FAAAAAP TO YIIIIFF." :V

But seriously, I don't do many things in my spare time that could be considered "furry." Browse FA and FAF maybe? Heck, I dunno. At one point I had the habit of grooming myself like a cat. No idea why. Stopped after my hair was cut shorter.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 10, 2013)

This thread is all kinds of retro.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 10, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Everybody, quick! Let us all hum in unison: "FAAAAAP TO YIIIIFF." :VBut seriously, I don't do many things in my spare time that could be considered "furry." Browse FA and FAF maybe? Heck, I dunno. At one point I had the habit of grooming myself like a cat. No idea why. Stopped after my hair was cut shorter.


.....wait, wut. Like...you licked the ends of your long head hair....or you licked your body this way? Just tell me you didn't groom your nether regions that way...


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 10, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> .....wait, wut. Like...you licked the ends of your long head hair....or you licked your body this way? Just tell me you didn't groom your nether regions that way...



Sometimes I'll groom my chest after showering, (Helps me dry off to avoid my shirt sticking to me,) though I try to avoid my boobs, they have a bad habit of getting in the way.



But hey, we're all freaks here, right?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 10, 2013)

I fantasise about having the furry lifestyle I actually want, whilst other furries parade around me saying 'you're taking your hobby too seriously'.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 10, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I fantasise about having the furry lifestyle I actually want, whilst other furries parade around me saying 'you're taking your hobby too seriously'.



Don't let them get to you. Some furries will scorn others for simply wearing a tail. Just be yourself, don't let the sour-pusses get you down.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I fantasise about having the furry lifestyle I actually want, whilst other furries parade around me saying 'you're taking your hobby too seriously'.



Nah. Fuck us. 
Do what makes you happy. 
*NEVER* let someone else stop you from doing what you love. 
Ever. 
Live life to the fullest.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Nah. Fuck us.
> Do what makes you happy.
> *NEVER* let someone else stop you from doing what you love.
> Ever.
> Live life to the fullest.




You stole my thunder and did it better. >:C


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> You stole my thunder and did it better. >:C



Ah but see. 
We are one,  you and me. 
What I say
you say. 
That is the way love works they say. 
For we are connected on a higher level than most. 
This is why we both post. 
Love. 
<3


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 10, 2013)

When did this thread turn into a hugbox? I miss ripping on ppl who shared different opinions on things that don't really matter.

Shame GIBBY LOVE! was shat down.

EDIT: goodness me this was meant for the dating thread. Though it applies here too.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Ah but see.
> We are one,  you and me.
> What I say
> you say.
> ...




;D


But you're still a better poet.


At least I still have a business in eating.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a heart Seeker. 
You can always ignore me. 
Or just hate on me. 
I like both.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I have a heart Seeker.
> You can always ignore me.
> Or just hate on me.
> I like both.



It is not one person. But as a group, oh jeez, I just keep imagining you all hugging in a circle going 'AWWW'.

The universe may be waffle shaped, but that doesn't put you at the centre of it :3


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> It is not one person. But as a group, oh jeez, I just keep imagining you all hugging in a circle going 'AWWW'.
> 
> The universe may be waffle shaped, but that doesn't put you at the centre of it :3



It's more like a group orgy. 

I don't even know what thread I'm posting in half the time. 

Oh right furry things to do. 

Your mother. 
She's s hairy beast.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 10, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I fantasise about having the furry lifestyle I actually want, whilst other furries parade around me saying 'you're taking your hobby too seriously'.



I wanted the same. But was afraid of being called "one of those lifestyler idiots".

But then I decided I was wasting my life never doing what made me happiest just for the sake of acceptance. I decided my life is the one thing that is truly mine...and that I own my free time and do not need to sacrifice my happiness to someone else's fear and judgement. So I faced my own fear, put on a tail, and took damn charge of my life. 

And facing that fear gives you such a charge...such a high on life....once you break through and realize that no one can truly take your happiness unless you allow them to through fear. Be who you are, respect other people's boundaries, and make the most of a life that YOU own. 



Seekrit said:


> When did this thread turn into a hugbox? I miss ripping on ppl who shared different opinions on things that don't really matter.
> 
> Shame GIBBY LOVE! was shat down.
> 
> EDIT: goodness me this was meant for the dating thread. Though it applies here too.



I've been fighting the hate box since January. This change is good...because people are starting to realize that we are, in fact, real people on each end of this communication. People here fear a hugbox because they fear others will either impose on their boundaries or will become tolerant of truly extreme behaviors. 

But that's not what this is. This is people being real. And it's refreshing.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 10, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I've been fighting the hate box since January. This change is good...because people are starting to realize that we are, in fact, real people on each end of this communication. People here fear a hugbox because they fear others will either impose on their boundaries or will become tolerant of truly extreme behaviors.
> 
> But that's not what this is. This is people being real. And it's refreshing.



We'll agree to disagree on this one. I prefer my hugboxes tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 10, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> .....wait, wut. Like...you licked the ends of your long head hair....or you licked your body this way? Just tell me you didn't groom your nether regions that way...



No, I mean how cats lick their paw and groom the top of their head with it. XD Besides, I can't reach my crotch with my face-OH GOD I SUDDENLY REGRET SAYING THAT.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 10, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> No, I mean how cats lick their paw and groom the top of their head with it. XD Besides, I can't reach my crotch with my face-OH GOD I SUDDENLY REGRET SAYING THAT.




Well, it made my day.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 10, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Well, it made my day.



So was your shower thing a paw grooming or a tongue grooming method? XD


----------



## Mentova (Jul 10, 2013)

So I have to ask, those of you talking about being a furry "lifestyler", how exactly does it change your life at all? Like I donno exactly what being a furry lifestyler is. I've heard people throw that term around before and when I sat down and tired to pinpoint what exactly a furry lifestyler is I couldn't think of anything.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 10, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> So was your shower thing a paw grooming or a tongue grooming method? XD



Both of them...? X3


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

Mentova said:


> So I have to ask, those of you talking about being a furry "lifestyler", how exactly does it change your life at all? Like I donno exactly what being a furry lifestyler is. I've heard people throw that term around before and when I sat down and tired to pinpoint what exactly a furry lifestyler is I couldn't think of anything.



I sat down to answer you Menty but I drew a blank as well. 
Then I realized why. 
There is no absolute answer, only answers based on opinions. 
So then which opinion is correct? 
The answer doesn't mater. It is what you make of it. 
And besides all the who are we to decide how one lives their lives? 

My opinion would be people who base their day around being a furry. Everything they do,  in their mind, has something to do with being a furry. 
_I _think it is a mental being to be a 'furry lifestyler'.
taking the fandom serious at all times.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I sat down to answer you Menty but I drew a blank as well.
> Then I realized why.
> There is no absolute answer, only answers based on opinions.
> So then which opinion is correct?
> ...



Bcuz b ing a furree iz laik srs biznss :V

I probably only base less than 1% of my day around furry stuff (FAF, FA, Comics, etc.) so I'm safe.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 10, 2013)

Lifestyler can mean different things. The whole idea of it  being all furry all the time though is, for the most part, a gross exaggeration. 

Its more like....furry isn't just something that you do...but something that you are. It is a more involved...deeper level of appreciation and participation in the ideas and concepts that surround the fandom. Of course, there are varying degrees to which this effect can present itself. 

The unfortunate thing here is the idea that its silly to take being furry seriously at all. I take it the same way I do my aviation passion. And perhaps that's the best way to describe what a Lifestyler is.

A furry Lifestyler is someone who feels passionately, in some way, about the fandom and being a part of it. Lifestylers are the ones who consider it a bit more important, a bit closer to home, than just a simple hobby.

I've said many times that I love being a furry. I love the subculture, I love the creativity and ideas and the people I've met through it. There is much we come up with that is so creative as to be fascinating, including all of the discussions on just how anthros would live and interact and coexist or even evolve on this world of ours.

Anything worth doing is worth doing with passion, zest, and fascination. That's what its about.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

Ah fuck you Blueberry. I tried being deep and shit and you come along and be all like "nah, dawg, this is how it goes." >:[


----------



## Mentova (Jul 11, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Lifestyler can mean different things. The whole idea of it  being all furry all the time though is, for the most part, a gross exaggeration.
> 
> Its more like....furry isn't just something that you do...but something that you are. It is a more involved...deeper level of appreciation and participation in the ideas and concepts that surround the fandom. Of course, there are varying degrees to which this effect can present itself.
> 
> ...


I donno, that doesn't really sound like a lifestyle or anything. When I hear lifestyle I imagine something that makes vast, sweeping changes to how you live your life. Like say, moving from home to college and living a college dorm lifestyle or something. The way you described it, to me, just sounds like someone more involved in the fandom. I guess in my mind to consider it a lifestyle would mean that the majority of your life revolves around the fandom, which it probably does not.

Edit: I don't mean this to come off as hostile or judgmental btw, it just doesn't really sound like it changes your life enough to be considered a lifestyle.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 11, 2013)

Lifestyle however has a very broad range.  for informational purposes, lifestyle simply means "the way one lives one's life". More specifically :



> lifestyle*- a manner of living that reflects the person's values and attitudes



Thus if we apply lifestyle to furry...then essentially...it means that furry becomes a part of the way one lives their life, or, conversely, furry is approached the same way one approaches everything else in their life....it does not hold a reduced value.

When I am interested in something enough, it can become a passion. Hence the comparison to my aviation passion . I am not just interested in aviation, I define myself AS an aviator. It is much more than a hobby, it is a part of my lifestyle, my personal identity, and the way I see myself.

Furry is no different. I am passionate about it, define myself as a furry Lifestyler, and is enough of a part of me that I wish to live my life as close as possible to the way my fursona lives his life. 

While that might sound strange...my fursona himself is not strange...he is merely an identity I created based on who I wanted to be but didn't become in the past. I wanted to be confident, wanted to be a  airline pilot, wanted to achieve my dreams and approach life with zest and passion.

I made my fursona accomplish this through the use of backstory. Now I follow it and write my own story for my own life. But in the meantime, it feels damn nice to "feel" like him every time I wear a tail. When I act the part of a me that's more confident and less afraid....the IRL me begins to become the same. And that...is very healthy for a person trying to overcome past emotional damage, you see.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jul 11, 2013)

I draw, browse FA, look at furry horror blogs on tumblr.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 11, 2013)

PapayaShark said:


> I draw, browse FA, look at furry horror blogs on tumblr.


Furry horror?! I'm intrigued. 

I also browse furry on Tumblr. Most of it is porn, but I like the clean and art based ones.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 11, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Furry horror?! I'm intrigued.
> 
> I also browse furry on Tumblr. Most of it is porn, but I like the clean and art based ones.



I recently found cleanfurry blog on tumblr. All the art without the shart!


----------



## PapayaShark (Jul 11, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Furry horror?! I'm intrigued.
> 
> I also browse furry on Tumblr. Most of it is porn, but I like the clean and art based ones.



Horror stories, awful suits and terrifying art from the fandom.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 13, 2013)

I'll stare at amazing art and think, "how."


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 13, 2013)

Browse furry porn
Play games
Go on FAF
derp
Practice drawing


----------



## Aulendra (Jul 13, 2013)

I draw,(clean) rp, hang out on either sl or furcadia, browse fa, think up new characters or back story expansions for my old ones.


----------



## Sar (Jul 13, 2013)

I browse ED for Drama Furs and their pages and read all the conversations.
All I can say is. Bravo.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 13, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I've been fighting the hate box since January. This change is good...because people are starting to realize that we are, in fact, real people on each end of this communication. People here fear a hugbox because they fear others will either impose on their boundaries or will become tolerant of truly extreme behaviors.
> 
> But that's not what this is. This is people being real. And it's refreshing.



Well I hope you and similar people leave here soonish.

Before you even came to FAF, people were making friends _all the time_. Since newfags have been swarming in and being "nice" and "tolerant" there have been so many allowances for absolute blatant retardation. 

Such as derailing threads and breaking clear rules all the fucking time just so you can tell each other how in love you all are.
_
We fucking get it._


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 13, 2013)

I look at professionally made fursuits and wait for the day when I will be as good.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 13, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I look at professionally made fursuits and wait for the day when I will be as good.



You won't get that good by waiting


----------



## Azure (Jul 13, 2013)

wtf is a furry thing anyway?

what is it that makes a thing exclusively furry and not anything else?

is this lifestyler bullshit taken way too far(because lets face it, anybody willing to call themselves a lifestyler is a whackjob or a semantic string puller)


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 13, 2013)

Azure said:


> wtf is a furry thing anyway?
> 
> what is it that makes a thing exclusively furry and not anything else?
> 
> is this lifestyler bullshit taken way too far(because lets face it, anybody willing to call themselves a lifestyler is a whackjob or a semantic string puller)



Anything that a non-furry would say was "furry". Like barking at people or some weird ass shit.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 13, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> You won't get that good by waiting


I don't, I'm building a second suit.
I don't use logic :U


----------



## Azure (Jul 14, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Lifestyler can mean different things. The whole idea of it  being all furry all the time though is, for the most part, a gross exaggeration.


just dropping by to say, nah bro, that aint how it works. you can play semantics games, but a lifestyle involves a deep level of commitment on a full time basis. after all, ITS YOUR LIFE.



Fox_720B said:


> Its more like....furry isn't just something that you do...but something that you are. It is a more involved...deeper level of appreciation and participation in the ideas and concepts that surround the fandom. Of course, there are varying degrees to which this effect can present itself.


i deeply appreciate chicken strips, but im not a chicken strip lifestyler. just how involved do you have to be or not be hmmm?



Fox_720B said:


> The unfortunate thing here is the idea that its silly to take being furry seriously at all. I take it the same way I do my aviation passion. And perhaps that's the best way to describe what a Lifestyler is.


yeah passion is one thing. but are you passionate enough to wear a fursuit all the time? to claim you have the soul of a wolf? to eat kibbles and bits, call sex yiff, and every other furry trope out there? then no, you aint no damn lifestyler. youre just a word dropper.



Fox_720B said:


> A furry Lifestyler is someone who feels passionately, in some way, about the fandom and being a part of it. Lifestylers are the ones who consider it a bit more important, a bit closer to home, than just a simple hobby.


nope



Fox_720B said:


> I've said many times that I love being a furry. I love the subculture, I love the creativity and ideas and the people I've met through it. There is much we come up with that is so creative as to be fascinating, including all of the discussions on just how anthros would live and interact and coexist or even evolve on this world of ours.
> 
> Anything worth doing is worth doing with passion, zest, and fascination. That's what its about.


this aint got dick to do with shit. i love fucking chicken strips, but im not a chicken strip lifestyler. and believe me, there is a far bigger community built around chicken strips than some fucked off hobby crap. inb4 the word fear, terribly misapplied.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 14, 2013)

...

I need to go make some chicken strips.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 14, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> ...
> 
> I need to go make some chicken strips.



Can I have some? O^O


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 14, 2013)

From what I've read, people who actually describe themselves as lifestylers are far less extreme than the definition of lifestylers that hobbyists provide. 

I think the semantic problem is with the definition. The level of absurdity expected in their definitions is akin to suggesting that 'it's not a vegetarian lifestyle unless you wear leaves and shove a carrot up your tush,'.


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 14, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> ...
> 
> I need to go make some chickens strip.



Perv.

I'm never bored when I'm doing something. If I'm feeling lazy I just bum around looking at furry vids and pics.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 14, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> From what I've read, people who actually describe themselves as lifestylers are far less extreme than the definition of lifestylers that hobbyists provide.
> 
> I think the semantic problem is with the definition. The level of absurdity expected in their definitions is akin to suggesting that 'it's not a vegetarian lifestyle unless you wear leaves and shove a carrot up your tush,'.


Somehow I was brought humour and knowledge with this post. 

I've decided that people can live their life however they like as long as it is not harmful to anyone else.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 14, 2013)

Accidentally clicked first page, it's mad how this thread is five years old.. 
The furries of then are different to now. A little more outspoken than today's FAF furfag.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 14, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Accidentally clicked first page, it's mad how this thread is five years old..
> The furries of then are different to now. A little more outspoken than today's FAF furfag.



Indeed. They seem to have been much more candid than we are. We should probably fix that.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 14, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Indeed. They seem to have been much more candid than we are. We should probably fix that.


For a fox, I'm rather laid back 

Unless I get drunk 


I'm happy with the balance here. But seeing the old posts and today's posts is like watching a harlem shake video in reverse.

*OT: *I can add pixel doodling to my furry things to do now!


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Jul 14, 2013)

Browse, draw, write,photograph, then post on the art side of FA. View furry art & webcomics and post comment. Inspect and repair fursuit items. Dream up a skit for a future con appearance. Review the last livestream by a favorite furry artist.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Can I have some? O^O



Yusss come over and hang out.



Echoshock said:


> Perv.



Goodness, I just noticed that. Well if I'm going to skin them, cut them up, and cover them with bread why not a little stripping too? :v


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 14, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Goodness, I just noticed that. Well if I'm going to skin them, cut them up, and cover them with bread why not a little stripping too? :v



A bit off topic, but couldn't help. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzZSZOAgR_s


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 14, 2013)

Whine about being a furry.


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 15, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> A bit off topic, but couldn't help.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzZSZOAgR_s



A bit off topic, but I couldn't help it either.
Playing with poultry.

On topic:
Lazing about in a cosy fursuit is relaxing, but not in this weather.


----------



## Scaly Fal (Jul 15, 2013)

Hrm, I make stupid dragon-related jokes to 'normal' people to confuse them, and that's about it. I don't growl at people to be honest.

The weird part is that I've had a few people growl at me. And they weren't furries either.  Or....were they? God we need a symbol or something for this kinda situation


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 15, 2013)

Scaly Fal said:


> Hrm, I make stupid dragon-related jokes to 'normal' people to confuse them, and that's about it. I don't growl at people to be honest.
> 
> The weird part is that I've had a few people growl at me. And they weren't furries either.  Or....were they? God we need a symbol or something for this kinda situation



I played a gig a few months ago wearing my fox tail, had people howling at me. 
I'm not a wolf! -.-


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 15, 2013)

I say random shit to my friends via whatsup


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

I regret.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 15, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I played a gig a few months ago wearing my fox tail, had people howling at me.
> I'm not a wolf! -.-



That's because a fox scream would suck.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 15, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I played a gig a few months ago wearing my fox tail, had people howling at me.
> I'm not a wolf! -.-



I know right? I don't get how you can confuse wolves and foxes. Even if the wolves are maned. They look completely different.


----------



## Khaki (Jul 15, 2013)

Draw cartoons and use the internet.


----------



## Mentova (Jul 15, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> That's because a fox scream would suck.



I'm sorry but fox noises are the best animal noises and anyone who disagrees is objectively wrong. >:C


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 15, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I'm sorry but fox noises are the best animal noises and anyone who disagrees is objectively wrong. >:C



I'm sure your fox noises are.


----------



## Mentova (Jul 15, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm sure your fox noises are.



What are you trying to say? D:


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;UxLHUxzEoRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxLHUxzEoRU[/video]

Fox sounds are cute. :3


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 15, 2013)

Alright I look at cute anthro stuff and go 'awww'.


----------



## unwisedragon (Jul 15, 2013)

Casually rewrite history from 1098 onward using different species to represent main cultures. Anthro characters are more interesting to write about than humans.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 15, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> [video=youtube;UxLHUxzEoRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxLHUxzEoRU[/video]
> 
> Fox sounds are cute. :3


Da fuq you talking about it sounds like a fat woman gettin porked.


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 16, 2013)

Furry Porn ftw


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 16, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Da fuq you talking about it sounds like a fat woman gettin porked.



Fawk u, it's adorabru. And that's just mean to overweight people. >:V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 16, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Fawk u, it's adorabru. And that's just mean to overweight people. >:V


Maybe they shouldn't eat 40 chicken nuggets in one sitting.


----------



## Mentova (Jul 16, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Maybe they shouldn't eat 40 chicken nuggets in one sitting.



The other day I ate 20 in one sitting. But that was all I ate for the rest of the day. I also had beer with it. It was a good day.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 16, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Maybe they shouldn't eat 40 chicken nuggets in one sitting.



You DO realize a LOT of people don't eat their way into it, right? In fact, most people are either naturally overweight or were fed the wrong shit by their parents as a kid. Neither of which are their fault. Hell, after my mom had me, she could never get skinnier, even with diets and exercise. Some people are simply overweight. Unhealthy eating has very little to do with it. Do you really think you have the authority to say something that stupid and assinine? Do you even realize you're stereotyping? Seriously...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 16, 2013)

Whatever you say, honey booboo.  Go have yourself some scgetti and butter.






Mentova said:


> The other day I ate 20 in one sitting. But that was all I ate for the rest of the day. I also had beer with it. It was a good day.


Even though they have all those new dipping sauces, I always go old school and get BBQ and sweet n sour.  Fuck yeaaahhhh.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 16, 2013)

Apparently I live in the fattest town in the UK. Everyone is in mobility scooters, they didn't eat their way in, moreso cruised in at a maximum of 8mph. :V


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 16, 2013)

Forum warrrrrr :X


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 16, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Alright I look at cute anthro stuff and go 'awww'.



I've seen on of your favourites, it might be "agh!" Not "aww."

I sneak onto local farms and steal chickens.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 16, 2013)

I doodle furry things when I'm bored.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 16, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> I doodle furry things when I'm bored.


Lol, furry bush. That's what you draw isn't it? Big furry vaginas? Fur pie? Fur curtains? A sad old man?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 16, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> You DO realize a LOT of people don't eat their way into it, right? In fact, most people are either naturally overweight or were fed the wrong shit by their parents as a kid. Neither of which are their fault. Hell, after my mom had me, she could never get skinnier, even with diets and exercise. Some people are simply overweight. Unhealthy eating has very little to do with it. Do you really think you have the authority to say something that stupid and assinine? Do you even realize you're stereotyping? Seriously...



Unfortunately, you just can't get fat unless you put things in your mouth. 

Unhealthy eating has practically everything to do with it, which is why countries which overeat have vast numbers of overweight people in contrast to healthier regions.
~35% in the USA obese compared to ~5% in Japan.

No, it's not because superior Japanese genetics either. [in fact the japanese lowered the threshold they measure obesity at recently, to 25 BMI which redefines them as ~25% obese http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epidemiology_of_obesity#Japan If a western nation did that...practically all would be considered obese]


----------



## Scaly Fal (Jul 16, 2013)

Hehe wonder what people would do if I wore a dragon tail? I asked my mom for one once. THAT was the most awkward question ever lol


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 16, 2013)

I really don't feel like trying to convince anyone, and I really don't feel like citing my sources. Screw this. Believe what you want.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 16, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> *Unhealthy eating has very little to do with it.*


Do you really think *you* have the authority to say something that stupid and assinine? If a person eats three healthy square meals with minimal snacking they won't gain weight. If they eat McDonalds, cookies, and don't make any effort to get regular exercise they will gain weight. Genetics will decide how easy this process is, but thems the basics. "Unfortunately, you just can't get fat unless you put things in your mouth."

Furry things I do: come on this forum and talk about anthropomorphic animals.


----------



## Selena112 (Jul 16, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> You DO realize a LOT of people don't eat their way into it, right? In fact, most people are either naturally overweight or were fed the wrong shit by their parents as a kid. Neither of which are their fault. Hell, after my mom had me, she could never get skinnier, even with diets and exercise. Some people are simply overweight. Unhealthy eating has very little to do with it. Do you really think you have the authority to say something that stupid and assinine? Do you even realize you're stereotyping? Seriously...



I agree with this... That's why I'm overweight.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 16, 2013)

I also like to see if there are any 'normal' artists who make 'furry' art, because of the exotic perspectives provided by some of these examples. 

On the subject of obesity and obesity in young people in particular:
 [video=youtube;FXr9T5xpVFs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXr9T5xpVFs[/video]

Whilst some people _have_ been raised with unhealthy diets, this doesn't absolve those overweight people of responsibility or the power to change their circumstances. 

The statistical reality is that most people are overweight because of the increase in calorie consumption our world has gone through in the last half century. 

Whether you think that's stereotyping or not, it's the scientific reality of obesity and the problem will not be solved whilst we live with the delusion that obesity isn't our responsibility or that it's 'natural'. Our modern lifestyles are far from natural.


----------



## Scaly Fal (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow this is kinda mean guys, just calm down and look at puppies. Oh and by the way I also look at cutesy anthro couples cuddlin'.


----------



## Scaly Fal (Jul 16, 2013)

Besides, this thread is getting derailed fast. Just make an "I hate fat people" thread if you wanna continue this discussion lol


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 16, 2013)

I sometimes play with animal crackers. The elephant is always the leader while the giraffe is the wise advisor. 
I wish I could say I was joking, but hey! I have fun!


----------



## Scaly Fal (Jul 16, 2013)

lol The lion should be the leader! Duh!


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 16, 2013)

Scaly Fal said:


> lol The lion should be the leader! Duh!



He's the worker/warrior. 
Elephants are like the Hutts from StarWars. They look fat and useless but they are extremely clever and smart, ruling the underworld. 

I could be putting to much thought into it but fuck it, what else do I have to do?


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 16, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I've seen on of your favourites, it might be "agh!" Not "aww."



'Aww' and 'agh!'; can't have one without the other :3c


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 16, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Lol, furry bush. That's what you draw isn't it? Big furry vaginas? Fur pie? Fur curtains? A sad old man?



Who wouldn't draw sad old men?


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 16, 2013)

Scaly Fal said:


> Besides, this thread is getting derailed fast.


You must be new. Welcome to FAF. 

I'm sucha GD furry. Sometiems I step back and realize: "Wow, 80\% of my comics books involve anthros. I watch cartoons almost exclusively. And when I learn anthros are in a movie I suddenly want to see it." What-a-furry.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 16, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> You must be new. Welcome to FAF.
> 
> I'm sucha GD furry. Sometiems I step back and realize: "Wow, 80\% of my comics books involve anthros. I watch cartoons almost exclusively. And when I learn anthros are in a movie I suddenly want to see it." What-a-furry.



I know right? Have a gander at a small portion of my bookshelf.  

http://imageshack.us/a/img29/8971/65xg.jpg

The last two on the right are  The Dogs Days of Summer and Nordguard.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 18, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I know right? Have a gander at a small portion of my bookshelf.
> http://imageshack.us/a/img29/8971/65xg.jpg
> The last two on the right are  The Dogs Days of Summer and Nordguard.


My man! That's awesome. Still so jazzed that you went out and bought Super Dinosaur. Check out mine:







Such a furry. Not even sorry :I


----------



## twistys (Jul 20, 2013)

Browse the forum.


----------



## Planet Swag (Sep 26, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> He's the worker/warrior.
> Elephants are like the Hutts from StarWars. They look fat and useless but they are extremely clever and smart, ruling the underworld.
> 
> I could be putting to much thought into it but fuck it, what else do I have to do?


Write a book. Your ideas are _*mint.*_


----------



## lefurr (Sep 26, 2013)

Look at art.


----------



## jorinda (Sep 26, 2013)

Think about new outfits for your partial fursuit.


----------



## mralbinoelf (Oct 9, 2013)

Explore and search the web for furry pictures (decide rather or not stimulate myself), Attempt to draw some pictures only end up dissatisfied halfway through and throwing them away because of how awful I draw; think to my self why do I draw when I suck, think envious thoughts of my friends because they can draw better than I and they began drawing recently while I've been attempting for most of my life. Repeat process until I decide to break the cycle by playing video-game or hanging out with my friends who don't know that I'm a furry yet.


----------



## Saga (Oct 9, 2013)

Fap to yiff.


----------



## BJGoo (Oct 10, 2013)

Exercise and assert my dominance over those less masculine than I.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 10, 2013)

I normally post in the RPG's I was involved with. Now the Furry to Furry site vanished. I 
hang here posting and writing on my new story.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 10, 2013)

BJGoo said:


> Exercise and assert my dominance over those less masculine than I.



must not be many, then


----------



## BJGoo (Oct 10, 2013)

Aleu said:


> must not be many, then



Oh? Trying something? Psh, children....


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 10, 2013)

BJGoo said:


> Oh? Trying something? Psh, children....



BOO YOU SUCK.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Oct 11, 2013)

I pee on everything I see, then I return to my pile of cardboard boxes and use a rock as a pillow to sleep the rest of the day away.


----------



## Machine (Oct 11, 2013)

Sometimes, when no one is looking, I don a fox suit, run into the middle of the woods, and sing "ring ding-ding-ding-dingdingding-ding".


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 11, 2013)

Fulfill my anthro fantasies within my delusional subconscious. Acquire awkward stares from bystanders.


----------



## Namba (Oct 11, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> My man! That's awesome. Still so jazzed that you went out and bought Super Dinosaur. Check out mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm drooling.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 11, 2013)

Namba said:


> I'm drooling.



Mines gettin there, I even put a can of Office Max air duster in there as an homage to bBs better collection.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Oct 28, 2013)

I sometimes sleep curled up like a dog on my bed~ :///3


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 29, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Mines gettin there, I even put a can of Office Max air duster in there as an homage to bBs better collection.


Look at all that Sanick though. Damn. 

At this point most of my default activities are somewhat furry-related. browsing for new furry comics. Watching cartoons. Playing as the anthro in any game that features one.


----------

